# Lost in the 50s



## Josiah (Jan 26, 2015)

http://safeshare.tv/w/FEDEwZHZXu


----------



## Cookie (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks Josiah, that was very interesting -  I recognized so many of those things, being a child of the 50s.  Very apt title too - a bit sad - a very black and white world then.


----------

